# Tivo remote extender over coax?



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Does such a thing exist?

I`ve wired up my sisters house so she can watch tivo upstairs (just used a coax run outside the house, quality is perfect..much better than I expected).

Something like a sky-eye, that attaches to the coax and has an IR receiver on one end, and an IR sender to tivo on the other.


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

Ive seen IR extenders that use RF to pass through walls. Try Powermid or DIGIEYE.
How about accessing http://tivo/sendkey/ through some device in the room?


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

I should have added, RF is a no-go .. I tried a RF TV sender before deciding to hard-wire it.

I think the walls have metal sheeting in them or something, wifi or wireless senders won't go from one room to another!


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

http://www.cyberselect.co.uk/product/460
http://www.smarthome.com/8225a.html
http://www.quixmultimedia.com/english/audiovideo/09699.htm


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Thanks.. I`ve also found "tv-link plus" @ £29.99 will do it:
http://www.satcure.co.uk/accs/page3.htm#tvlink-plus


----------



## putangman (Aug 14, 2006)

So Mikerr, how did it work out??? Curious because I think this is the route I'm going to take...

Also is there a place I can order in the US? Big thanks.


----------



## jarob10 (Sep 6, 2004)

I can recommend a Keene IR Distribution Amplifier. This is a wired solution, and 10m extension leads are available (which can be connected together for even longer runs).

This works well for me, with no noticeable keypress delays.


----------



## mdolan (Jun 4, 2002)

I can recommend the TV-Link plus system.

2 portable TVs upstairs with TV Links, and main TV & Tivo downstairs with the receiver box. All wired through co-ax.

Works a treat. My only issue was I had to remove a capacitor from the RF wall plates in order for the signal to return correctly.

Also ensure that if you are using a booster, it must be an "active" unit.

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

I ended up using the tv-link plus... works well .


----------



## tray (Jul 11, 2005)

mikerr said:


> I ended up using the tv-link plus... works well .


Me too - it works perfectly


----------

